#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-25
<cryptopsy> hellooooo cambodia!
<dscassel> 9_9
 * genii-around prepares a new bodum of strong Arabica coffee
<genii-around> Hey! No one has sent any cupcake recipes or flavours they'd like to mailing list!
<dscassel> You could try poking them again...
<genii-around> Heh
 * dscassel doesn't have any recipes and can't eat cupcakes anyway ;_;
<genii-around> dscassel: I was down in your neck of the woods this weekend, Cambridge, to see my mom. Thought about visiting Kitchener but pretty busy with Easter and my nephews
<dscassel> I was out of town anyway. :)
<genii-around> Ah
<dscassel> Did you grow up in Cambridge?
<genii-around> No. Mostly in London
<dscassel> Ah. Cool.
<genii-around> My mom found work in Cambridge and moved there a while ago. My sisters live in London, and Sarnia
<dscassel> I'm a transplant in SW Ontario m'self.
<dscassel> I grew up in Belleville (which is where I spent the weekend)
 * BobJonkman1 wonders if anyone from the KW area actually /is/ from the KW area
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: I've met a few. But they do seem to be the exception rather than the rule.
<BobJonkman1> Not me....
<BobJonkman1> Meaning, I'm from the KW area but not from the KW area also.
<BobJonkman1> And if I've met anyone otherwise, I didn't know it.
<BobJonkman1> (I think the weekend's overdose of chocolate must be fermenting in my brain)
<dscassel> There are worse things... :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-26
<ball> Is there still an Ubuntu Netbook?
<ball> (will there be for 11.4?)
<genii-around> As I understand, the CD will try and determine the platform it's being installed to and install netbook version if appropriate
<ball> genii-around: eww.
<ball> Hello DavidLevin
<ball> Gah, I'm going to have to crack the case on this box... can't seem to boot from USB
<DavidLevin> Hello
<ball> brb
<robbie2685> hi there...did a clan install of ubuntu 10.10..im unable to customize my desktop..It says cannot customize desktop...I have Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-27
<ball> Hello DavidLevin
<genii-around> dscassel: I messed around in Gimp and came up with what I'm using for the image now on the CDs :)  http://imagebin.org/150433
<genii-around> Burning one right now to test
<genii-around> As I also have a bunch of blue CDs I might do another set with Kubuntu logo in top left instead of the regular Ubuntu one
<dscassel> genii-around: Cool. :)
<dscassel> I just started burning CDs last night.
<dscassel> Here's my design: http://ubuntuone.com/p/oyZ/
<dscassel> :D
<genii-around> The lightscribe part is taking like 25-30 minutes each so I'm just cycling them all day here as i work
<dscassel> Yeah, I don't know if I can get enough done in time.
<dscassel> But I'll make as many as I can.  We'll see.
<IdleOne> genii-around: really like the maple leaf
<genii-around> IdleOne: That's the Ubuntu Canada logo :)
<IdleOne> never noticed it before I guess
<IdleOne> it's cool
<genii-around> I got that one from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnoway/329157552/sizes/m/in/photostream/  after a google search
<genii-around> dscassel: I got an email today confirming another 6 people. So if everyone shows that says they will, 17 or so, so far
<genii-around> Hm. I may need more cupcakes
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome. :D
<dscassel> There's also a version of the Ubuntu Canada Circle of Maple Leaves using the post-Lucid branding: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ozN/
<genii-around> The rains came and we got a mini-flood in the basement! Just finished squeegee-ing the last of it down the elevator pit.
<bregma> hmm, looks like the power feed came in through the elevator pit...
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-28
<IdleOne> Hey folks thought you might be interested in knowing the Ubisoft in Montreal is looking for a Linux System Admin. update your C.V. and apply.
<IdleOne> s/the/that/
<ravibn> I need help
<ravibn> any one here Pl respond
<bregma> man, people are so impatient
<dscassel> bregma: It's a release! It's exciting. :)
<dscassel> Is it just me or is http://ubuntu.com horribly broken, style-wise?
<dscassel> On Firefox 4.
<dscassel> And IE8.
<dscassel> (Yeah, I know, I'm at work...)
 * genii-around sips
<dscassel> And Chrome.
<dscassel> Did they just test it on Safari?
<genii-around> It looks OK here on my Kubuntu ff4, but what do i know
<bregma> looks OK to me, firefox on natty
<bregma> but I just managed to get a response
<bregma> I guess they were a little hammered for a while
<dscassel> Weird. I switched to my SSH tunnel and it's fine.
<dscassel> Must be something they're blocking at the firewall here.
<dscassel> *sigh*
<cyphermox> dscassel, might be due to delays too, maybe the css timed out
<dscassel> cyphermox: Yeah, it looks like it's my employer's fault, not Canonical.
<dscassel> THey have a BlueCoat filter thingy that gets in the way sometimes.
<cyphermox> ok
 * genii-around sips
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-29
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> Bah. NOW Magazine pisses me off. I sent them 5-6 emails over 3-4 weeks with the Toronto party announcement. Still not listed. But they have other crap like "Pursuing God With U2 Six-week program on aspects of God in the music of U2 for adult spiritual formation." listed.
<bregma> Hydro One assures me my power should be restored by tomorrow
<genii-around> bregma: What happened?
<bregma> we had Weather yesterday
<bregma> winds of about 110 km/h
<bregma> torrential rains
<bregma> zombie invasions
<bregma> OK, not zombie invasions
<genii-around> Ah, OK. It came through here too.
<bregma> I lost some of my favorite trees
<bregma> I've had to come into town to use the library's internet (and power)
<genii-around> That sucks :(
<bregma> I gotta get me completely off-grid
<bregma> I couldn't event make coffee this morning
<genii-around> Bleh
<bregma> and my wife missed the royal wedding
<bregma> I need to make sure the propane tanks in my survival kit are full
 * genii-around thinks about royal zombie weather kings
<willwh> hi guys :)
<willwh> so who is running 11.04?
<willwh> I fired it up in a Vbox here at work
<willwh> first time, Unity failed to load on login
<willwh> (so I went and enabled 3d acceleration & 2d, and 128mb memory for video)
<willwh> however, when I log in with the "ubuntu" session - I'm still seeing the old style
<willwh> anyone offer any advice?
<willwh> I guess I may need vbox guest additions too
<willwh> brb ;>
<dscassel> I am! :D
<dscassel> I'd google it.  I think there's some hoops you have to jump through to get Unity running in vbox.
 * dscassel can't remember where he saw that.
<willwh> dscassel: yeah - was just Vbox guest additions
<willwh> up and running now
<willwh> montor 1 = zenoss event console in chrome (windows)
<willwh> monitor 2 = mail / IM's etc (windows)
<willwh> montior 3 = 11.04 vbox :D
<dscassel> genii-around: Be sure to take photos tomorrow! (and send them to me. :D)
<genii-around> dscassel: Will do. No buttons came in mail yet... did you send them to my house or my work?
<genii-around> I wonder how the Quebec party went
<dscassel> I sent them to your house.
<dscassel> I didn't get them in the mail until Thursday night, tho (fail, I know), which means Canada Post probably didn't pick them up until Tuesday. :(
<dscassel> But them might be waiting for you tonight.
<genii-around> OK < crosses fingers >
<genii-around> My roommate might be in, I'll call him
<genii-around> Meh. Didn't come in. Oh well, I'll have some for next time at least.
<dscassel> Yeah.
<dscassel> I was making a new batch last night.
<dscassel> I'll have them at Toronto Mini-Maker Faire (next week!) if you can get out to that..
 * dscassel should put that in the LoCo Directory...
<genii-around> dscassel: hypatia I'm pretty sure is attending that. I'm not sure I can go, work is pretty damn busy.
<genii-around> I could always pick them up at HackLab if she is agreeable to picking them up at Maker's Faire
<Pringle> hello..
<Pringle> is anyone online here?
<dscassel> Pringle: Yup. What's up?
<dscassel> genii-around: Sure. I'll see if I can foist some on her.
<Pringle> hold on a second
<genii-around> :)
<Pringle> my cat called me
<dscassel> Pringle: Priorities. I understand. :)
<dscassel> A little slow, but I get there in the end: http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/?q=node/343
<genii-around> Nice photo there
<dscassel> Thanks. :D
<genii-around> dscassel: I'm going to set up one an auxiliary cam to our surveillance system and broadcast tomorrow ... no audio though
<genii-around> OK, for CDs now, I have: 13 32bit regular, 3 32bit alternate, 6 64bit regular, 3 64bit alternate. I'm not sure if that's enough or too many, or wrong mix or what.
<genii-around> I might print off some more with logos but blanks in case
<dscassel> genii-around: Awesome.
<dscassel> Yeah, I'm going to have a bunch of blanks.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-04-30
<genii-around> OK, cat5e is now ran over there!
<BobJonkman> What are the Unity equivalents to Gnome panel applets? Esp. CPU frequency scaling, CPU temperature, System Monitor
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: apt-cache search indicator-* should give you a bunch of applets
<IdleOne> indicator-sysmonitor being one
<BobJonkman> Thanx, IdleOne !  Knowing that "indicator-" is the key, is the key.
<IdleOne> indicator-sysmonitor is in http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexeftimie/ppa/ubuntu/
 * genii-around sips
<ball> mornin'
<BobJonkman> Anybody else partying?
<BobJonkman1> I'm such a party animal that I'm logged in twice!
<dscassel> Party! (network wiring counts. :D) http://flic.kr/p/9Ditgg
<staticsafe> dscassel: ooh where is that?
<dscassel> Kwartzlab! in Kitchener.
<staticsafe> dscassel: heh im going to the Toronto one xD
<senaca> hello
<staticsafe> hey senaca
<dscassel> Hi!
<BobJonkman1> The party grows bigger
<fatrixkid106> hello
<fatrixkid106> :-S
<BobJonkman1> Hi fatrixkid106 !
<fatrixkid106> haha
<BobJonkman1> Threre's a LAN party brewing too.
<BobJonkman1> I think Eric is setting up a local server
<fatrixkid106> kol
<BobJonkman1> We're in #kwartzlab too
<BobJonkman1> And our local group is #ubuntu-ca-kw
<BobJonkman1> irc://irc.freenode.net/#kwartlab and irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ca-kw for clickable links
 * BobJonkman1 has been banished to the front desk to buttonhole visitors and encourage them to sign the guestbook and wear nametags
<BobJonkman1> repeat:  irc://irc.freenode.net/#kwartlab and irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ca-kw for clickable links
<fatrixkid106> hey bob
<BobJonkman1> Hey fatrixkid106 !
<BobJonkman1> I heard a rumour there are more pics...
<fatrixkid999> hello again
<txwikinger> party time !!!!
<fatrixkid999> i really dont like xchat
<BobJonkman> I like Pidgin much better.  For everything, identi.ca, twitter, 7c.
<staticsafe> irssi!
<staticsafe> :)
<dscassel> More pictures. :D http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntucanada/with/5672973113/
<egerlach> Okay, sweet.  I'm up and running now.
<henrique24> bored
<egerlach> Well, I think we're going to start playing teeworlds... server is up.
<egerlach> Server: gerlach.ca Password: ubuntuincanada
<egerlach> does anyone else want to join?  We could use a 4th, or a 6th...
<egerlach> Teeworlds Server: gerlach.ca Password: ubuntuincanada
<egerlach> Teeworlds Server: gerlach.ca:8083 Password: ubuntuincanada
<henrique> hey eric
#ubuntu-ca 2011-05-01
<user_> any body want 2 play teeworlds
<henrique> hello people
<henrique> hello teeworlds
<henrique> blah
<egerlach> I've got a hedgewars game running.  The room is called Ubuntu Canada.  Let me know before you join so I can allow you.
<genii-around> We are running behind here in Toronto, but we have a connection up :)
<egerlach> genii-around: You want to do a KW vs TO teeworlds or nexuiz or something later?
<genii-around> I'm asking around!
<egerlach> Sweet.
<BobJonkman> About to be trashed at Hedgwars -- Help me, Internets!
<genii-around> Can you guys see the video feed OK?
<egerlach> URL?
<genii-around> http://208.124.172.82:81/cgi-bin/nph-zms?mode=jpeg&monitor=1&scale=100&bitrate=50000&maxfps=29&format=swf&buffer=1000
<genii-around> Although you can mess with the options in it like mpeg for jpeg, etc
<egerlach> genii-around: We can seeeeeeee yooooooooooou
<egerlach> So, hedgewars game screwed up.  Restarted now.
<genii-around> Yay!
<genii-around> I dunno if we have anyone here up for lan party yet, but trying
<genii-around> How goes it in KW ?
<egerlach> Not bad.
<genii-around> Next to us they have started up with really really loud DJ, so we are going to wrap soon
<genii-around> Shutting the video feed shortly to haul that box off
 * genii-around sips some coffee
 * ball has just downed three mugs
<hey> any body online (probably)
* dscassel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel! Welcome! | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | WikiPage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings
<fatrixkid24> hello people
<dscassel> Morning, fatrixkid24 :)
<fatrixkid24> users #ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> You probably want /names. :)
<fatrixkid24> hey Darcy
<fatrixkid24> thanks
<fatrixkid24> for some reason ubuntu 11.04 will not work on my computer
<dscassel> Really? What goes wrong?
<fatrixkid24> the installer will not go after the first question
<fatrixkid24> but for some reason kubuntu 10.04 will work
<dscassel> Are you installing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<fatrixkid24> ubuntu
<dscassel> k.
<dscassel> I'd be tempted to try to figure out what's going wrong and post a bug on launchpad.  Because that sounds kind of bad.
<dscassel> But if you just want to get it to install, you can try the alternate cd...
<fatrixkid24> where can i get this cd
<dscassel> http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu-releases//11.04/
<fatrixkid24> k
<dscassel> You want ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso or ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso depending on your architecture.
<fatrixkid24> it could be that my pc is a pentium 4 2.66GHz
<fatrixkid24> k
<dscassel> If you don't know, you probably want i386.
<dscassel> I'm not sure about a p4, honestly.
<dscassel> The installer isn't nearly as pretty, but it'll get the job done.
<dscassel> If you do post a bug about the installer, by the way, the project is calle 'ubiquity'
<fatrixkid24> the disc you gave me yesterday at the lab was it amd64 or i386?
<dscassel> i386.
<fatrixkid24> k
<dscassel> (If the architecture is wrong, it tends to let you install, but not boot).
<dscassel> (IIRC)
<fatrixkid24> i will download the alternate iso now but i will have to log out of irc.
<dscassel> Okay.
<fatrixkid24> bye
<dscassel> Good luck. :)
<fatrixkid24> thanks
<fatrixkid24> im back
<fatrixkid24> and now to install ubuntu
<henrique24> Darcy
<fatrixkid24> darcy
<henrique24> I'm getting mad ubuntu will not install
<dscassel> henrique24: :(
<dscassel> There's a limit to how much I can help, really.
<dscassel> You might have more luck asking on #ubuntu. There are dedicated support people there.
 * dscassel was on the phone. :/
<dscassel> Also, I have to go out shortly...
<IdleOne> unfortunately Unity seems to be having a lot of install issues. I did an upgrade and did not have any problems at all. Not sure if it means I was lucky or that I have well supported hardware or maybe the upgrade process is not as buggy.
<dscassel> IdleOne: I had a problem because my desktop doesn't support it and I had automatic login turned on.
<dscassel> Sorted that out, tho.
<IdleOne> our friend MagicFab is in Haiti as we speak helping setup up a school with Ubuntu/FOSS. I saw an email from him to the -qc list saying that he has experienced real world issues with Unity. he is using 10.10 instead for them.
<IdleOne> it is a shame. like he said it does not make for a good first impression on new users.
<dscassel> Yeah.
<IdleOne> also the next time he leaves the country to go do something so awesome he better let me know before hand or I am going to kick his butt when he gets back :P
<dscassel> Maybe it would have made more sense to make Unity not the default, but all the people screaming about it will help make it better.
<dscassel> Heh. :D
<IdleOne> double edged sword. make it default and people complain, make it an option and a lot of people won't see it.
<IdleOne> OMG, someone says they can't boot with Live CD so I suggest trying the alternate install cd, 1 minute later someone else says they can't seem to get the alternate cd to boot :/
<MagicFab> IdleOne, I hear ya' :)
<IdleOne> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-25
<dscassel> Release parties in Toronto and Kitchener this Saturday! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1599/detail/
<dscassel> And http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1659/detail/
<dscassel> It's not too late to host your own!
<azend> Yay!
<azend> dscassel: Anything I need to bring?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-26
<dscassel> azend: If you want to join the LAN party (2-5pm), a laptop is good...
<dscassel> Oh, and I usually take donations for food costs.
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-27
<toorox_user> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-28
<KombuchaKip> Anyone have any experience with the Magic Jack / Magic Jack Plus under Ubuntu that can give me the run down?
<BobJonkman> Chuffed for the Ubuntu Release Party tomorrow.  Now laying in provisions for Devilled Eggs
<DarwinSurvivor> I can't believe people actually HAVE magic jacks...
<KombuchaKip> DarwinSurvivor: To tell?
<DarwinSurvivor> Just seemed like more of a gimmick than a usable product.
<DarwinSurvivor> Do you actually have one? I've always been curious how a usb stick can work as a phone with "no software required"...
<DarwinSurvivor> I have absolutely no idea how they actually work (or IF they work) since their TV claims seem to be completely impossible to me.
<DarwinSurvivor> If it's nothing more than a usb flash drive with no-install softphone software, then I highly doubt it will work (unless they use an open protocl like SIP, in which case you can use your own software)
<azend> DarwinSurvivor: I could be wrong but I think it does cheat and use the internet
<azend> so I think it basically is just a sip phone but may not be using sip protocols
<DarwinSurvivor> azend: well I know it uses the internet, but I have no idea what protocols/etc it uses. They *claim* to not require software, but that doesn't mean much
<kwartzlab> Hey guys, welcome to the Ubuntu Waterloo release party. :D
<azend> Yay! :)
<jlamothe> Huzzah!
<fatrixkid24> *Enters*
<txwikinger2> kwartzlab: Anybody at the Waterloo Release Party?
<jlamothe> Darcy and I are.
<txwikinger2> HI dscassel and jlamothe
<jlamothe> Hi.
<txwikinger2> I think I will swing  in an hour or so if y'all still there jlamothe
<jlamothe> Its likely there'll still be people here.
<txwikinger2> cool
<txwikinger2> see you then
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybodeee!
<jlamothe> Hi Dr. Nick
<BobJonkman> Now that I'm connected I have to restart to load the NVidia Driver.
<BobJonkman> Goodbye Everybodeee
<jlamothe> Bye Dr. Nick.
<doc^> whee
<SrRobot> *Is Boss!*
#ubuntu-ca 2012-04-29
<doc^> ls
<dscassel> doc^: Wrong window? :)
<doc^> yep :)
<BobJonkman> Anyone here from the Toronto Release Party?
<BobJonkman> I guess I'm looking for genii-around
<SrRobot> Duh Hello.
<BobJonkman> Wonderful Ubuntu Release Party!  Thanx, dscassel!
<azend> Does anyone else have an issue with the unity launcher sticking closed when set to autohide?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-22
<BobJonkman2> Hey everybodeee - there are Ubuntu Release Parties afoot.  Just in case you're not subscribed to one of the five mailing lists I just spammed, here's some party announcements: http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2013/04/22/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-release-parties-on-thursday-25-april/
<genii-around> BobJonkman2: :)
<BobJonkman2> Hi genii-around!
<BobJonkman2> Poor bregma...
<BobJonkman2> genii-around and I were talking about streaming video from the two parties
<BobJonkman2> A Google Hangout was suggested, although some FAIF purists were making tsk noises at the idea
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-23
<BobJonkman2> Kwartzlab has a Ustream channel at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab
<IdleOne> Ustream isn't open source either :P
 * IdleOne thinks a hangout would be neat for those of us who can't be in the TO area.
<dscassel> BobJonkman2: that FAIF purist was you, wasn't it? :)
 * dscassel was at a funeral the last few days, so hasn't actually ordered a cake yet. ~_~;
<dscassel> I think I might just get a couple dozen cupcakes.
<dscassel> Everybody loves cupcakes.
<genii-around> Update: We have 8 confirmed here for Thurs, 8-10 more "Probably"
<genii-around> BobJonkman2 , dscassel ^
<BobJonkman2> Huzzah!
<BobJonkman2> dscassel: re: FAIF purist - I deny everything
<BobJonkman2> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/%23ubuntu-ca.html#t19:25
<genii-around> Heh :)
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-24
<BobJonkman2> Hi azend: Any further details on a Guelph release party?
<azend> crap
<azend> almost forgot about that
<azend> I hope to have it within the next two weeks
 * azend has been smashed by exams
<azend> It will be at Diyode
<azend> and I'll probably pick a time and date later tonight
<azend> Perhaps a friday
<azend> or Thursday
<BobJonkman2> Diyode!  Cool, I haven't been there yet
<azend> I guess you'll just have to come check it out :)
<BobJonkman2> Are Diyode Open House nights still on Mondays at 9:00pm?
<BobJonkman2> ...and you'll come to the Kwartzlab release party too, right?  Just for a warm-up/
<azend> but then I'll know in advance what I have to live up to
<azend> BobJonkman2: probably
<azend> we'll see how bussing goes
<BobJonkman2> Intercity bussing may be difficult
<azend> There seems to be a greyhound which departs at 10:15
<BobJonkman2> It goes right past the new Kwartzlab location, I wonder if there's a stop nearby
<azend> nope
<azend> well, charles
<BobJonkman2> the Charles St. terminal?
<azend> yeah
<BobJonkman2> Hm...
<azend> I'll figure something out
<BobJonkman2> Well, there may be some kind soul with independent transportation that might go home via Guelph
<azend> that is true too
<azend> will kwartzlab be open earlier?
<BobJonkman2> So don't let transportation back be the reason not to come
<azend> I'll be there
<BobJonkman2> I intend to be there shortly before 7:00pm, since that's when the IRC meeting starts (and I may be chairing again if dscassel is busy putting up banner and streamers &c.
<azend> So I guess that means I need to bring a laptop, huh :)
<BobJonkman2> I hope to have the IRC meeting on the big screen, so anyone can read.  But if you want to type under your own handle then yes.  Although I think there may be an open access computer at Kwartzlab.
<azend> I was talking more to install ubuntu on
<azend> I'm _always_ on IRC :)
<BobJonkman2> Once I get the .iso on Thursday morning then I'll probably run my laptop off a bootable thumb drive
<BobJonkman2> Actually, it might be Thursday morning somewhere already
<genii-around> Release time is typically like dinnertime UK, so early afternoon here
 * BobJonkman2 grumbles; another 18 hours to wait
<BobJonkman2> I hope I can DL the .iso before the release party starts
 * BobJonkman2 will be busy making devilled eggs in the early afternoon
<BobJonkman2> Speaking of food, I should start making dinner.
<azend> I would like to set up an netboot/install server in time for my party but we'll see how it goes
<BobJonkman2> We had a Debian caching server at one of the Kwartzlab release parties; I think egerlach set it up
<azend> I think just an apt mirror would hep
<azend> help
<BobJonkman2> That's what it was, the thing egerlach set up.
<azend> ah
<azend> apt mirror takes some special configuration on the host too though if I remember correctly
<azend> I don't remember ever setting anything up at the last one I was at
<BobJonkman2> I suppose it could be a reverse proxy at the gateway, so everything that goes out gets inspected for destination, and gets re-directed to the mirror if it matches
<BobJonkman2> Anyway, going AFK for a while.  Dinner beckons.
<azend> true enough
<azend> cya
<BobJonkman2> BFN
<dscassel> I kinda doubt the Kwartzlab apt-cache mirror is up and operational.
<dscassel> Most of our server infrastructure still hasnt' recovered from the move.
<dscassel> Well, maybe not most... But the stuff people didn't use as much...
<dscassel> I'm not going to have time to burn isos or anything.
<genii-around> By the way that ustream feed goes along nice and placidly... then WHAM - EXTREMELY LOUD ADVERT!     ;)
<dscassel> azend: the GO train gets in around 7:20. From there you'd be able to catch the iXpress to the Ottawa St stop.
<dscassel> genii-around: Yeah, I'm going to bring that up at our meeting tonight.
<dscassel> (Tune in tonight for a sewing workshop!)
<genii-around> Heh
<genii-around> I'll be setting up on my end from around 6, I may need someone around to test the video feeds we'll be sending... any volunteers?
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm going to try to be at the lab around 6:30.  Not sure how much crazy running around I might be doing, tho.
<genii-around> OK. Guess I'll take my chances :)
<genii-around> I could always ask someone maybe in #ubuntu-release-party to test I suppose
 * BobJonkman2 pops in while sheltering from the BBQ
<BobJonkman2> genii-around: I wouldn't mind trying out that Google Hangout; people seemed to like that idea
<BobJonkman2> But I'll be around a bit later for that kind of thing
<genii-around> OK
<BobJonkman2> BTW, "sheltering from the BBQ" really means "sheltering from the weather while BBQing".  There's no richter-scale BBQ explosions, or anything like that.
<genii-around> Now I'm not wondering any more!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-25
<dscassel> Re: ustream, Ben (who's been doing the webcam stuff) says he's probably going to switch to justin.tv soon.  Maybe that's better?
<azend> dscassel: I
<azend> 'm in kitchener every day so that's no problem
<azend> Getting home is a bit more difficult
<dscassel> azend: Ah, I do believe BobJonkman2 was offering you a ride back. :)
 * azend was obviously not reading carefully enough :)
 * BobJonkman2 was being subtle.  Too subtle.
<bregma> so.... Saucy Salamander
<genii-around> Apparently :/
<BobJonkman2> Two items of newsworthiness:
<BobJonkman2> 1) I've started making Devilled Eggs
<BobJonkman2> 2) Ubuntu 13.04 is out!  http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<BobJonkman2> Also, bittorrent: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<BobJonkman2> See y'all in an hour for the IRC meeting!
<azend> See many of you at Kwartzlab in 45 mins!
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee!
<dscassel> Hey!
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 25 April 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Apr 25 23:00:53 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 25 April 2013 Meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> Roll call: CraftyVampyre kwartzlab lubotu1 bregma txwikinger KombuchaKip FiReSTaRT azend MagicFab IdleOne dscassel jlamothe egerlach sipherdee ryanakca cyphermox DarwinSurvivor jaguar
<CraftyVampyre> Hi Kitchener release party, from Montreal.
<BobJonkman1> This is going to be an exciting meeting; we're all at Kwartzlab for the Ubuntu Release Party
<dscassel> I'm excited.
<BobJonkman1> There's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25
<BobJonkman1> So, we should start with introductions.
<BobJonkman1> I'm Bob Jonkman, from Elmira, but I've migrated south to Kitchener to be at Kwartzlab for the IRC meeting, Ubuntu Hour, and the Release Party (all at once!)
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo and I'm co-contact for Ubuntu Canada.
 * dscassel is also at Kwartzlab at the moment.
<BobJonkman1> Oh yes, there's some web site that claims I'm a co-contact for Ubuntu Canada too
<CraftyVampyre> Martin here. Work in PMO group at CN. Live in St-Jean sur Richelieu. Running 13.04 for about 10 minutes ;)
<dscassel> CraftyVampyre: Hi Martin. :)
<CraftyVampyre> Also, I make fruit wine and just getting into Python (book to arrive next week :)
<BobJonkman1> I think it may be just us.
<BobJonkman1> Everybody else is too busy partying
<BobJonkman1> I guess we'll just bulldozer our way through the agenda, and then party party party
<BobJonkman1> #topic Ubuntu-ca ReApproval
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 25 April 2013 Meeting | Current topic:  Ubunt
<BobJonkman1> Are we Re-Approved?
<BobJonkman1> The LoCo Council meeting was underpopulated, so the ReApproval was deferred to a Launchpad bug.
<BobJonkman1> dscassel, bregma and I answered their questions, but I haven't seen any results yet
<KombuchaKip> There isn't really anything on the agenda again?
<KombuchaKip> Are there any projects the LoCo is currently working on?
<BobJonkman1> KombuchaKip: Just the usual; upcoming events.  I had hoped to have results of the ReApproval, but not yet...
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: Ah I see. Best of luck with that.
<BobJonkman1> Working on advocacy, education, &c.
<BobJonkman1> Sorry, distracted.  Pizza has arrived at Kwartzlab for the party.  A bit early, but that's OK
<BobJonkman1> dscassel is also preoccupied with pizza
<CraftyVampyre> Having a glass of Raspberry wine here :)
<BobJonkman1> dscassel says he has no further news on ReApproval either
<BobJonkman1> So, we'll move on.
<BobJonkman1> #Topic: Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 25 April 2013 Meeting | Current topic:  : Eve
<BobJonkman1> #sub-topic: Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman1> The Kitchener Ubuntu Hour is relocating to Williams Fresh Cafe on Fairway road.
<BobJonkman1> chaslinux, who runs it, may show up for the party yet, and we'll ask him about details later
<BobJonkman1> Anyone else doing anything with Ubuntu hours?
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Release Parties!
<BobJonkman1> We are having them!
<BobJonkman1> The Kitchener party is in full swing, the Toronto party starts in about 35 minutes
<BobJonkman1> azend has thought about holding a party in Guelph
<BobJonkman1> There is probably a party in Vancouver too, but it's not on the LoCo Events page
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Other events
<BobJonkman1> Just want to mention that the Ubuntu Developer Summit is from 14 to 16 May 2013, and will be held online
<BobJonkman1> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/ has details about UDS
<BobJonkman1> And Ubuntu Open Week was just announced this week, to be held on 21 and 22 May 2013
<BobJonkman1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek has info UOW
<BobJonkman1> #topic Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting 25 April 2013 Meeting | Current topic:  Other
<BobJonkman1> You may have heard there are no more official DVDs from Canonical
<BobJonkman1> I find that sad; getting official CDs and DVDs was always a high point
<BobJonkman1> And there are those people who don't trust burned CDs scrawled with a sharpie.
<BobJonkman1> So I'm sorry to see them go.
<BobJonkman1> So, that's the end of the agenda items
<BobJonkman1> I'm done domineering the meeting for now...  Back to the Release Party!
<azend> BobJonkman1: too bad!
<azend> You must keep on going!
<BobJonkman1> I'll keep the meeting open until 8:00pm EDT, so if anyone wants to add anything else
<BobJonkman1> Hi azend!
<azend> Hi :)
<CraftyVampyre> DVDs will continue to be available for LTS version only. (Ref.  http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/about-ubuntu-13-04-cdsdvds/)
<CraftyVampyre> Some good news :)
<dscassel> CraftyVampyre: Yup.  We can still get 12.04 CDs for conferences if needed.
<azend> I should be hosting an Ubuntu release party in 2 weeks or so.
<bregma> SergioMeneses, do you know anything about LoCo reapproval?
<SergioMeneses> bregma, we are working on the bug, the others members will reply the bug these days
<bregma> any idea on how long the process takes?
<SergioMeneses> bregma, next week it have to be solved
<SergioMeneses> bregma, dont worry everything goes ok
<bregma> just so we know, thanks
<dscassel> Hurray!
<SergioMeneses> dscassel, :)
<SergioMeneses> fabian was here o0
<dscassel> SergioMeneses: yeah, he hangs out here sometimes. Since he's in Montreal...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-26
<BobJonkman1> Hi SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> hey BobJonkman1 how's everything?
<SergioMeneses> dscassel, sure MagicFab rules! :D
<BobJonkman1> I'm about to end the meeting, anyone want to put anything else in the minutes?
<CraftyVampyre> Was fun. Goodbye from St-Jean sur Richelieu !
<BobJonkman1> Goodbye from Kwartzlab!
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013-04-25 — Thur, 25 April 4:00pm PDT, 7:00pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Apr 26 00:05:31 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-04-25-23.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-04-25-23.00.html
<SergioMeneses> we were attending a meeting! o0
<dscassel> Yes!
<BobJonkman1> Yes, it was our monthly IRC meeting
<BobJonkman1> So nice to have you!
<dscassel> Admittedly, half of the meeting was in the same room.
<dscassel> (physically, I mean)
<BobJonkman1> For those who have Flash installed, here we are: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/kwartzlab
<BobJonkman1> I wonder if genii-around got his video stream running
<SergioMeneses> jejeje perfect then
<dscassel> Stream is up now!
<dscassel> no idea what the problem was.
<BobJonkman> OK, about to do an install of 13.04
<BobJonkman> Anyone at genii-around's party in Toronto?
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: How long is the party today
<kwartzlab> Hi txwikinger
<kwartzlab> The Kwartzlab party is still on, although people are starting to leave
<kwartzlab> Probably be here for another half hour or so
<dscassel> txwikinger: txwikinger Officially we're here for another half hour.
<txwikinger> dscassel: Well than it does not make sense for me to drive to town
<kwartzlab> Sorry, txwikinger.  We'll miss you
<txwikinger> kwartzlab: No problem.. lost track of time.. too much going on today
<txwikinger> Sorry I could not be there
<genii-around> Whew!
<genii-around> We have 9 people here right now, late start
<txwikinger> Sounds promising genii-around
<genii-around> txwikinger: Are you guys still in the lab?
<txwikinger> Some are still there I think.. I did not make it.. lost track of time and have too much going on
<kwartzlab> Hi genii-around!
<kwartzlab> We were just shutting things down
<kwartzlab> Party is over, the lights are dim. There's no-one left but me and him.
<kwartzlab> When next you come to Frightenstone
<kwartzlab> Don't come alone
<BobJonkman1> azend: ping?
<azend> pong
<BobJonkman1> Good to meet you last night!
<azend> You too! :)
<BobJonkman1> I'm sorry you left early - I was insufficiently clear about offering you a ride...
<azend> Meh it's ok
<azend> It's my fault for not asking before I was already at the station
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, if we're at another event in KW and you want a ride back, I'm offering now...
<azend> Awesome! :)
<BobJonkman1> Maybe KWLUG meetings, maybe the WatPy coding dojo...
<azend> So you live in Guelph then I assume?
<BobJonkman1> Nope, Elmira.
<azend> Ah ok
<BobJonkman1> So it's a litte out of my way, but I've offered rides to folks in Cambridge, which is in the right opposite direction
<azend> A little out of your way haha
<BobJonkman1> Probably only about 20 minutes additional travel, going through Guelph to Elmira.
<azend> it's like 45 degrees in the wrong direction
<azend> But thanks!
<azend> KWLUG sounds like a lot of fun
<azend> I probably won't come out over the summer but we'll see when school starts back up again
<BobJonkman1> It looks worse on the map that it would be IRL: http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=from:Kwartzlab,+Kitchener,+Ontario+to:Guelph,+Ontario+to:Elmira,+Ontario&saddr=Kwartzlab,+Kitchener,+Ontario&daddr=Guelph,+Ontario+to:Elmira,+Ontario&hl=en&sll=49.303974,-84.738438&sspn=15.80315,43.286133&geocode=FTEllwIdYe0z-yGzO8UImRTrBCkXNz_KkPQriDGzO8UImRTrBA%3BFeVwmAIdmYI3-ylr-6nD0JoriDFgGyPHKHsDBQ%3BFRdKmQId17Qy-ymDWFa7iu4riDGyMNCl55HUeA&t=m&z=11
<genii-around> Holy long link Batman
<BobJonkman1> There was a short URL, but I didn't want anyone to suspect I was sending them to a malicious driveby underground hacker site
<BobJonkman1> But it was Google anyway ;)
<azend> Use g.co
<azend> It's for google links only
<azend> ironically goo.gl is not
<BobJonkman1> This is what Google Maps offers as a short link: http://goo.gl/maps/duyop
 * azend is preparing a poster for the guelph ubuntu release party
<BobJonkman1> But since there are no (significant) line length restrictions here, I just posted the long link so people can see where it goes. In spite of the length, it really is a friendly, RESTful URL
<BobJonkman1> I suppose I could have trimmed some of the geocode parameters and still got the same results: http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=from:Kwartzlab,+Kitchener,+Ontario+to:Guelph,+Ontario+to:Elmira,+Ontario&saddr=Kwartzlab,+Kitchener,+Ontario&daddr=Guelph,+Ontario+to:Elmira,+Ontario
<BobJonkman1> Or even http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=from:Kwartzlab,+Kitchener,+Ontario+to:Guelph,+Ontario+to:Elmira,+Ontario
<azend> You could have even used Bing
<azend> haha yeah right
<BobJonkman1> I would have used OSM, but I don't know of a routing and add-your-own-content interface...
<azend> you could whip out some python and use the api :)
<azend> or more likely just use some rest
<BobJonkman1> The learning curve is somewhat high...
<azend> Do we have a vector version of the Ubuntu Canada logo?
<azend> Mr. Dictator sir.
<BobJonkman1> Not that I know of...
<BobJonkman1> Bitmaps (maybe .png) are somewhere on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam site
<BobJonkman1> Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam?action=AttachFile
<azend> Considering how important the Ubuntu LoCo teams are, it surprises me how out of date some of this website stuff is
<BobJonkman1> There's another logo that was mentioned in an IRC meeting a few years ago; don't remember which meeting.
<BobJonkman1> Yes, website maintenance is a constant task.  Feel free to jump in and change what needs changing, though!
<azend> I would be happy to when I get a few free minutes
<BobJonkman1> Great!
<azend> I wasn't speaking about anything specific
<azend> Just my experience over the past many years
<BobJonkman1> It's a do-ocracy.  If you see something that needs doing, just do it.
<BobJonkman1> After all, it's a wiki, meant for collaborative editing.
<azend> oh dscasselo disable joins parts in quassel
<azend> ugh
<azend> Oh dscassel,
<azend> To disable joins and quits in Quassel, all you have to do is right click the chat area
<azend> Hover over Hide Events and select Joins, Parts, and Quits respectively
<azend> Good enough? https://www.dropbox.com/s/1r7ju8qnjbjzfhc/UbuntuReleasePartyPoster.pdf
<BobJonkman1> azend: Here's that meeting with other logo ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2011-01-16#line-41
<BobJonkman1> Pretty good! And pretty too! Needs a location, though.
<azend> BobJonkman1: ooh svg
<azend> Thanks
<azend> BobJonkman1: My plan was to set this up at diyode
<azend> It is 48 inches high after all ;)
<BobJonkman1> If you get the chance, go to GWMM and drop off a few flyers there. http://www.meetup.com/Guelph-Web-Maker-Meetup/
<azend> Darn P in guelph
<azend> BobJonkman1: yeah I go to gwmm
<azend> Sean Yo is great
<BobJonkman1> I haven't been in about a year...
<azend> I don't get a chance to go to GPUG but I've met most of the guys who go
<BobJonkman1> Seems to be the same characters who pop up everywhere  :)
<azend> I think the Ubuntu canada would take more time than I have to extract
<BobJonkman1> Pictures from the KW Release Party: http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/464470/detailed/
<BobJonkman1> There must be an automatic setting on the camera that takes the picture only when everyone is turned away...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-04-27
<azend> Peerless leader
<azend> haha
<azend> http://imgur.com/o1w6LRX
<azend> That's all I got
<azend> well other then that picture I got of the awesome laser cut castle
<BobJonkman1> azend: I've added your pic to the album
<BobJonkman1> laurelrusswurm also took some cool pics of the Kwartzlab projects. I'll pass them to dscassel in case he wants them.
<dscassel> Sure!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-21
 * genii makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-24
<BobJonkman1> Wholly Couch! I just remembered there's an IRC chat on in an hour!
<belkinsa> lol
<BobJonkman1> I hope Cranky remembers...
<belkinsa> It's a shame that he doesn't lurk...
<belkinsa> ;)
<BobJonkman1> ...and maybe get dscassel to host :)
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa: I'll bet Cranky's on Google+
<BobJonkman1> I don't know how to check for "presence" on Google+
 * belkinsa checks
<belkinsa> PMing me
<belkinsa> him*
<belkinsa> Sent
<BobJonkman1> OK, thanx!
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> I have to do the Hangout on my phone since I still need to get Ubuntu back on my netbook the way it needs to be
<BobJonkman1> That always happens this time of year
<BobJonkman1> I've been working on converting my Win7 partition to a VMHD so I can use the space for a real OS
<belkinsa> I just haven't had the time to do anything but study for exams.
<belkinsa> But they are done and I have two more semesters to go.
<BobJonkman1> Turns out the Win7 partition wasn't bootable; booting was handled by GRUB on a Linux partition.
<belkinsa> Summer and Fall
<BobJonkman1> So now the VMHD won't boot either
<BobJonkman1> What are you studying?
<belkinsa> Biology with molecular and cellular biology as the focus, though I want to tie in my hobby with my studies.
<thmslld> belkinsa: Saw that you might be doing a Ubuntu vblog. Got any plans for that yet?
<belkinsa> thmslld, not really though I think it will be more of a ramble about my life than Ubuntu.
<thmslld> cool
<dscassel> BobJonkman1: I'm at my parents' (with their terrible Sympatico connection), running harddrive recovery.  Not sure I'm in the best position to host.
<belkinsa> There he is!
<BobJonkman1> Hey Crnaky!
<BobJonkman1> Hey dscassel!
<BobJonkman1> If you can't join in, you can always just watch.
<BobJonkman1> And if you can't watch, you can read along in this IRC channel.
<BobJonkman1> And if you can't read, there's TV :D
<belkinsa> lol
<dscassel> I think I can join.  I'll need to do it on my phone...
 * belkinsa is doing the same, off he phone
<Crnaky> and we're on the air....
<belkinsa> invite please.
<Crnaky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcazyLoGIe_4Ru-u2vq4p0q0jlMSCc1zgEZFWRULOIDHUc32g
 * dscassel would have to inflict his built-in laptop mic on y'all otherwise.  Nobody wants that.
<dscassel> Can you invite me?  I don't have the link on my phone.
<belkinsa> same
<BobJonkman1> Just waiting for Crnaky to publish a Hangout URL
<Crnaky> I've sent several invites out... Thomas is online
<Crnaky> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcazyLoGIe_4Ru-u2vq4p0q0jlMSCc1zgEZFWRULOIDHUc32g
<BobJonkman1> #meeting Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting for 24 April 2014
<BobJonkman1> Syntax...
<BobJonkman1> #startmeeting Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting for 24 April 2014
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Apr 24 23:02:42 2014 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman1. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next Thursday, 24 April 2014 | Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting for 24 April 2014 | Current topic:
<BobJonkman1> OK, we're online!
<belkinsa> dscassel, did you get in from your phone?
<BobJonkman1> If you want to join us in Video Chat go tohttps://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcazyLoGIe_4Ru-u2vq4p0q0jlMSCc1zgEZFWRULOIDHUc32g
<dscassel> Nope.
<BobJonkman1> So, let's do a roll call...
<Crnaky> roll is here
<belkinsa> o/
<katherineb> Hi everyone!
<BobJonkman1> Hello Everybodeee: katherineb Crnaky dscassel belkinsa DarwinSurvivor BobJonkman1 KombuchaKip mars thmslld laurelrusswurm1 bregma jlamothe Chex willwh larryrusswurm azend MylesBraithwaite johanbr  ryanakca IdleOne zul  jaguar- cyphermox
<thmslld> hello
<BobJonkman1> Hello thmslld!
<bregma> o/
<dscassel> Hi I'm Darcy, in Belleville Ontario for the time being.  And I'm slowly riding into the sunset as co-contact for the LoCo.
<BobJonkman1> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2014/2014-04-24
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. Kip here. Vancouver based software engineer and project lead behind Avaneya. Also a Canonical employee.
<BobJonkman1> There;s not much there today
<BobJonkman1> Hi Kom
<BobJonkman1> Hi bregma!
<BobJonkman1> Oops, Hi KombuchaKip!
<BobJonkman1> Hi katherineb!
<BobJonkman1> All the people!
<BobJonkman1> Good to see everyone
<katherineb> Hi Bob!
<BobJonkman1> Introductions for those who haven't met me yet: I'm Bob Jonkman, contact for Ubuntu Canada with dscassel
<BobJonkman1> Anyone else?
<belkinsa> I'm Svetlana, the LoCo Contact for Ohio Team.
<BobJonkman1> Hi belkinsa!
<BobJonkman1> #topic Events
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next Thursday, 24 April 2014 | Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting for 24 April 2014 | Current topic: Events
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Past Events
<BobJonkman1> Parties!
<BobJonkman1> We had successful party in Kitchener.
<BobJonkman1> Gorged ourselves on Egg Rolls, courtesy of the Egg Roll King
<BobJonkman1> Crnaky started a Video Chat, and we were joined by people Across the globe
<BobJonkman1> Sadly, we lost WiFi connectivity, and the Google Hangout shut down
<BobJonkman1> Even though we stayed in the hangout, it wasn't recorded
<dscassel> Thanks for organizing, Bob.
<BobJonkman1> Next time we should plan kind of collaborative event so we're staring at each other for 6 hours
<belkinsa> It gave the idea to do a Global Release party that the LoCo council can host.
<BobJonkman1> And maybe divide the Virutual Party into hour-long chunks so that we have continuous coverage
<belkinsa> +1
<BobJonkman1> There was a Toronto party too, but I haven't heard from genii how that went.
<Crnaky> what is this facebook that he keeps mentioning?
<BobJonkman1> If you have pictures you can post them on the Ubuntu-ca Facebook page, or the Google+ page, or the Pix.ie page...
<BobJonkman1> Or just send them to the Mailing List and I'll post them in those places
<BobJonkman1> #Info: Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuCaLoCo
<BobJonkman1> #link Google+ page: https://plus.google.com/116845700584173888571
<BobJonkman1> #link Pix.ie: http://pix.ie/ubuntuca
<BobJonkman1> KombuchaKip: Any partying on the West Coast?
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic Current Events
<BobJonkman1> The only Current Event is UbuntuOpenWeek, which is actually over now
<BobJonkman1> I missed the whole thing, sadly.
<BobJonkman1> I'd intended to go to some seminars today, but got caught up in another project.
<belkinsa> I co-hosted the Ubuntu Women Session with pleia2
<belkinsa> But didn't go the others.
<Crnaky> cool!
<BobJonkman1> So embarassed. Can't remember pleia2's IRL name
<belkinsa> Elizabeth Krumbach Joseph
<Crnaky> that's the girl who sends me the monthly newsletters
<belkinsa> Logs from that day
<belkinsa> #link http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/04/22/%23ubuntu-classroom.html
<BobJonkman1> Thanx, belkinsa!
<belkinsa> Not a prblem
<belkinsa> problem*
<BobJonkman1> Any other events upcoming?
<belkinsa> vUDS but that's in June
<belkinsa> And a local event (ish) in Ohio: Open Help Conference June 13-18 2014 in Cincinnati, Ohio: http://openhelpconference.com/
<BobJonkman1> That'll be the Developer Summit for the new release
<belkinsa> Righty-o.
<belkinsa> #link http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/04/03/ubuntu-online-summit-dates/
<BobJonkman1> Moving on?
<belkinsa> Sure
<BobJonkman1> Going to be a short meeting...
<BobJonkman1> #Topic: Other Stuff
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next Thursday, 24 April 2014 | Ubuntu Canada IRC and Video Chat meeting for 24 April 2014 | Current topic: : Other Stuff
<BobJonkman1> Toronto Ubuntu Hour coordinator Aruna Hewapathirane went on vacation to Sri Lanka and is advocating for Ubuntu and Free Software with the local kids
<BobJonkman1> He took along the Ubuntu Hour standups, and we've got pictures on the pix.ie site/
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, is he trying to get a LoCo set up there also since they don't have one?
<BobJonkman1> #link http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/489347/detailed
<BobJonkman1> I'm not sure. I don't think so, but
<Crnaky> THomas can you try muting your microphone?  I'm hearing an echo
<BobJonkman1> he might make some contacts there
<thmslld> opps sorry
<belkinsa> That's good to hear.
<belkinsa> Networking is key.
<BobJonkman1> #subtopic: New release!
<BobJonkman1> It is: Utopic Unicorn!
 * bregma still smells the burnout smoke from 14.04
<belkinsa> And dscassel was close in guessing the name on Twitter.
<BobJonkman1> #link http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<dscassel> Yeah, I wouldn'ta gone with "utopic" myself, but hey, he's the sabdfl.
<KombuchaKip> BobJonkman1: Aye, we had a great Ubuntu Vancouver meetup recently.
<BobJonkman1> Great to hear!
<bregma> now it's time to start the pool on the name for V ... Veluptuous Vixen?  Vituperative Vulture? Vorpal um, vorpal, ...  vorpal something?
<BobJonkman1> John Kerr is joining us online from Guelph
<BobJonkman1> Says he'll have a meeting in Guelph in June
<Crnaky> the voices in my head are louder..
<BobJonkman1> John needs to figure you about electrical power.
<BobJonkman1> John has updated a computer to 14.04, and says it seems much faster
<BobJonkman1> bregma: Did you see the V logo in the U logo?
<BobJonkman1> #link http://sn.jonkman.ca/attachment/11861
<BobJonkman1> John waxes enthusiastic about Local Menus.
<BobJonkman1> I'm passing on his thanx to you, bregma!
<bregma> looks like bat ... Voracious Vampire
<bregma> the distribution you need, not the distribution you deserve
<BobJonkman1> John hopes his settings will remain after the upgrade
<bregma> oh, and it was Marco Trevisan you need to thank for the local menus, I just rode him for a year and a half to get them finished
<belkinsa> I hope they do and you won't have any problems upon problems, like I did with 13.04 ---> 13.10,
<BobJonkman1> John says his Brother printer drivers just install through Software Centre
<katherineb> Can anyone submit names to the pool? What link would I go to?
<BobJonkman1> Thanx Marco!
<bregma> I'll tell him yous guys like it
<BobJonkman1> Yes, we do like it!
<BobJonkman1> John speculates that printing will reduce as people view documents on their phones.
<BobJonkman1> Fewer printer, fewer printer drivers
<bregma> he evidently does not feel the need for bifocals
<bregma> some of us are lucky enough to need those
<BobJonkman1> Crnaky tells us about a hockey puck on wheels that you put on a sheet of paper, the puck runs over the paper and prints
<bregma> I saw that in a video, what will they think of next?
<BobJonkman1> John is telling us of his experiences working at Kodak
<BobJonkman1> We were talking about how Kodak missed the boat on Digital.
<BobJonkman1> Anything else?
<Crnaky> good talk online guys
<BobJonkman1> If not, we'll call it a night.
<belkinsa> Thanks for the meeting everyone.
<BobJonkman1> Thanx everybodeee!  Good night!
<belkinsa> Night.
<thmslld> Thanks
<BobJonkman1> The discussion may continue for a few minutes online.
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next Thursday, 24 April 2014
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Apr 24 23:46:28 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2014/ubuntu-ca.2014-04-24-23.02.moin.txt
<Crnaky> night everybody
#ubuntu-ca 2014-04-25
<willwh> hey guys
<willwh> if anyone is still up
<willwh> I have a REALLY old canon scanner; Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04a9:220d Canon, Inc. CanoScan N670U/N676U/LiDE 20
<willwh> (it's a LiDE 20)
<willwh> it's worked np up to 13.10, I just upgraded my laptop to 14.04, and no dice
<willwh> if I put simple-scan in debug, I see some strange things
<willwh> xsane doesn't work either
<willwh> so I'm not sure where to file a bug in launchpad :\
<willwh> I mean - to be fair, Canon themselves are not making win8 drivers for that scanner
<willwh> I'll file it against simplescan again, not sure where else to stick it
<willwh> :)
* BobJonkman1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<BobJonkman1> Hi willwh: I think my dad has that model scanner. I just upgraded him from WinXP to Linux Mint Debian Edition, but never did try to scan.
<BobJonkman1> I'll see him this weekend and try it out, let you know the results
<Seven_Six_Two> Are loco dvd packs being fulfilled by Promese Netherlands BV?
<willwh> BobJonkman: cool :)
<willwh> I didn't file anything last night, I fell asleep
<willwh> sold my house on Wednesday and I think my body just said "bye bye stress...........SLEEEP"
<willwh> face down at my desk the last 2 nights at about 21:00
<willwh> haha
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-21
<Leopold> Ahoy-hoy
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-23
<themusicgod1> oh hey jlamothe
<themusicgod1> how do I go about opening a chapter in thunder bay?
<genii> themusicgod1: The sort of "official way" ...If you don't already have a Launchpad login, that's where to start. Then you can make a wiki page about yourself and apply for Ubuntu membership, and Ubuntu Canada membership on Launchpad. The existing members help by giving testimonials on your wiki and showing up on IRC when you up for membership. From there you just try and find others in your area and gather together occasionally for Ubuntu Hours and
<genii> Release Parties, hook up with local LUGs, etc
<genii> Unofficially just start doing the last thing there :)
<genii> themusicgod1: You can also apply on Launchpad to Ubuntu Canada group without needing to be an official Ubuntu member
<themusicgod1> i've got a launchpad login
<themusicgod1> i'll see if i can make a wiki page
<themusicgod1> unfortunately i think the local LUG doesn't exist anymore
<themusicgod1> I am hosting a key signing party next week though, though that's more of a debian thing maybe
<themusicgod1> through the local hackerspace(ohmbase)
<genii> themusicgod1: Yes, I was just searching for a LUG close to you but the ones which used to be in that area including NOLUG seem to be defunct. There may be one in Sudbury but it doesn't seem to have a website I can find. Closest otherwise is the one in Ottawa
<genii> themusicgod1: If you contact someone in OCLUG they may know of people or groups closer to you
<themusicgod1> yeah winnipeg is probably closer than ottawa
<themusicgod1> i'm assuming if there's anyone nearby they'll eventually wander into the hackerspace
<genii> themusicgod1: I do know of a regular Kubuntu user in Espanola, I could ask him if he knows any groups around there
<themusicgod1> no idea where that is :)
<genii> themusicgod1: Couple hours west of you above Manitoulin
<themusicgod1> oh east of the sault
<themusicgod1> gotcha
<genii> BluesKaj: Hiyas! :)
<genii> themusicgod1: BluesKaj is the Kubuntu user I was mentioning
 * genii makes a pretense of making introductions
<genii> I'm sort of wondering now what became of NOLUG, seemed like a decent idea
<genii> work, afk a bit
<BluesKaj> themusicgod1 , Hi
<themusicgod1> oh cool
<themusicgod1> sorry, workstation froze up due to debugging session mihap
#ubuntu-ca 2015-04-24
<Reid> I put the photos from last night's Ubuntun Vivid Vervet 15.04 release party up on Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8xk71n8d7b7av1l/AAAjs83MFXOBTr5GwpOIq9nca?dl=0
